# Strange place to rest ***cute pic



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen their hedgie take a rest in their litter pan like Charlotte? She does this everyday at playtime for about 5-10 minutes, then moves on to running about her playpen. It's almost like she thinks it wasn't quite time to wake up and says "I'll just rest here awhile, then I''ll be as good as new. Dont mind me." :lol:

[attachment=0:2xaemqwn]lunapic-125158531796108.jpg[/attachment:2xaemqwn]


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Both of my girls will nap in the litterbox. Silly hedgies.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, too cute! Looove the feetses. :lol:


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awwes she's so cute!!!

Yeah my Teddi goes and lies in his litter box sometimes. It's almost as if he thinks that I won't pick him up if he's in there. He's like "nah-nah you won't pick me up while I'm lying here. So night night!" haha


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

So cute  and a silly place to kip, on her toilet hehe. Can't imagine its as comfy as her blankie tho


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an adorable expression on her face! Thank you for this picture.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Ender does. I'll add new litter to the pan and during the night he'll spend enough time resting in there that you can see the bottom of the pan. Only once has he peed and pooped in it.

Silly guy.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Well, I guess she's a "normal" hedgehog then :lol:


----------

